# Mcs



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone work for them? I signed on with them a few months ago. there web site @ vendor app.is so confusing.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

STARBABY said:


> Anyone work for them? I signed on with them a few months ago. there web site @ vendor app.is so confusing.


These clowns were a client for 8 yrs., finally terminated service last year. Fairly good company until 2015 when the lying and stealing dynamic became intolerable. Having the RVM for my service area change 5 times in the 8 yrs. I was a vendor was not very encouraging either. Constant reduction in allowables and then the chargebacks began. So, in conclusion, in my opinion, this company has decided to adapt the safeguard way of doing business. One more thing, I wish you luck !


----------



## lpntac (Jul 2, 2013)

MCS aka Major Cheap Skates. Do not work for this company. They will make up reasons to reduce what they owe you. If they offer $60 for a wint and there is a leak in the system, they will only pay $30 for the wint and call it a partial wint. Good luck


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

From the jobs I covered for another contractor who paid me then failed to get paid by MCS- they are very different this year even from last year. I wouldn't work for them anymore.


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

They sent me a pricing sheet and they,are horrible do not work for them!


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

So MCS no, 5 Bros yes? Hmmm...

Did you have a direct MCS price list, or a price list from a guy who works for MCS that is subbing out work?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Good point Joe, no way 3 Sisters are paying more than MCS.

Starbaby is also right. MCS vendor web 180 is ridiculously complex and runs miserably slow on a good PC. When I asked a big shot at MCS about why so complex he said more than anything it is covering our butts for our clients and everyone else(other nationals) is just "winging it". I said mmmm tasty, pour me another glass of Kool Aid.


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

MCS Gilda.... lol...another joke company that pays poor


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

But one again, to clarify, so we can all gauge the sanity- MCS no, 5 Brothers yes?


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out how to read new orders on my phone when I'm out in the field. Kind of annoying to get a "new" order for the town I am in that is 70 miles from my house, and I need to go home to read it.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. I asked them, and of course no help there.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Anyone work for them? I signed on with them a few months ago. there web site @ vendor app.is so confusing.


hey starbaby...couple years ago AMS, MCS, and VRS all merged under one roof. 
http://www.mcs360.com/press/mcs,-ams-and-vps-under-common-ownership.aspx

The MCS bought out AMS as they had no licensing in the 50 states only Texas I believe.
When they bought AMS ...at that time Brian Christy, and Lee mertins were under fire for illegal chemical dumping in CA.
http://aladayllc.com/category/hazardous-chemicals/
In addition to scamming service fees from HUD. then they resurfaced with ASSERO 24 with their scam of "early Pay" which cost the contractors money to get paid on time if they did not maintain a score of 98 or better...the 98 many not be right but I do remember the number was very high.
There was also some scuttlebutt about MCS ordering work under AMS work orders which piggy-backed into them being attached to the IC/employee class action by the Duckworth law firm.

They also have been known to scam people's E&O after you quit working for them. Although I do know that insurance commissioners have been looking into this.
Not sure the status of that issue.

Have been involved in a couple of nonpayment issues and cutting fees AFTER work is completed

They really act like you are their employee. Not much else on the way of info on them...
Hope this helps...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> But one again, to clarify, so we can all gauge the sanity- MCS no, 5 Brothers yes?



IMHO both of these companies WO's are so convoluted so they can do their illegal charge back crap


No & NO
They are both BS Offender members


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, for sure! My question was for preservationman, who seemed to be cool with 5 Bros, but MCS sucked... I think they ALL suck.


----------

